# Book Sticky???



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I am I blind or is the book sticky post gone?

I was looking on Amazon and noticed some books I'd like to buy... if I ever come up with some money. I was wondering if anyone had read any of them and what they think.

-Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome (Cambridge Medicine) by Mauricio Sierra

-Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality by Anthony S. David

-Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness & Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness & Unreality [Paperback]
Fugen Neziroglu (Author), Katharine Donnelly (Author)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

peacedove said:


> I am I blind or is the book sticky post gone?
> 
> I was looking on Amazon and noticed some books I'd like to buy... if I ever come up with some money. I was wondering if anyone had read any of them and what they think.
> 
> ...


The book "Feeling Unreal" is a great book. I had to order my copy from Walden Books.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Theone2 said:


> The book "Feeling Unreal" is a great book. I had to order my copy from Walden Books.


Thanks, I got that one when it came out but I think it was lost in one of my many moves... I don't remember it offering many suggestions for beating this though.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh this one looks really good... "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness & Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness & Unreality [Paperback]Fugen Neziroglu (Author), Katharine Donnelly (Author)". You can search through it a little bit on Amazon.

Here's the table of contents:

1 What Is Depersonalization? What Is DPD?

2 Why You Can't Think Your Way Out of DPD

3 Why Depersonalization Disorder Develops

4 Understanding Conditions Related to Depersonalization Disorder

5 Depersonalization from an Acceptance and Commitment Therapy Perspective

6 Using Acceptance and Commitment Therapy

7 Using Dialectical Behavior Therapy Strategies

8 Using Behavioral Strategies

9 Other Treatment Options

10 Frequently Asked Questions
Recommended Reading
References


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

peacedove said:


> Oh this one looks really good... "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness & Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness & Unreality [Paperback]Fugen Neziroglu (Author), Katharine Donnelly (Author)".


I am in the midst of reading that book right now, but my derealization has decided to spike up to max level and prevent me from ''seeing'' what I'm reading. Sad.

On another note, it really is a great book, very easy to read and user-friendly. I recommend it most definitely.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

insaticiable said:


> I am in the midst of reading that book right now, but my derealization has decided to spike up to max level and prevent me from ''seeing'' what I'm reading. Sad.
> 
> On another note, it really is a great book, very easy to read and user-friendly. I recommend it most definitely.


Awesome. I will definitely get it when I have the money, thanks.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

insaticiable said:


> I am in the midst of reading that book right now, but my derealization has decided to spike up to max level and prevent me from ''seeing'' what I'm reading. Sad.
> 
> On another note, it really is a great book, very easy to read and user-friendly. I recommend it most definitely.


Oh sorry about your DR spiking though... I think I pretty much have DP only, but I do find it difficult to read a lot. Too much info. to take in, can't concentrate, etc...


----------

